# CigarDann is a Lucky Man



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Got a package a few days ago and put it aside believing it was a car accessory I ordered online. 
Opened it today for the install only to find a great handful from an unfamiliar addy. 








I was now on a manhunt. Who dares to take out my mailbox? 
I sent word to my CIs with a large bounty offered for a name. 
The buzz spread fast because all of a sudden I get an apology pm from @CgarDannn pleading for mercy. 
Reminded me of the Sopranos episode where some kid bullied Anthony Jr not knowing the possible consequences. When the kid's dad found out he crapped his pants. 
Good thing I'm feeling lenient today, Dan. Do your laundry and sleep well but remember, there's eyes on you. 
You get a mulligan, this time.


----------



## zcziggy (Apr 11, 2019)

eh...he is from brooklyn...fuggedaboutit

nice hit by the way :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Ha! Ron got blowed the ef up! WTG @CgarDann!


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Ron won a contest and thought he would just get off easy by forwarding his winnings to the troops. Well they will get a nice package but I had to send him a green army man to remind him that our troops have a no man left behind policy. The rest just decided to come along for scenic drive up the East Coast 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great hit! And made him work to figure it out. Very nice!


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

HeavyhandDannMan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I plead the 5th .. I have no idea how Dan Managed to pull that one off. Good job @CgarDann and @Rondo.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great work @CgarDann! @Rondo needs a little excitement in his life!


----------

